# Ducks - stupidest thread ever, enter at your own risk



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

So I have farm drama a lot.

I've had chickens for years, but live where we have a red fox problem, we have a hawk problem too, but a couple pellets and they figure it out.  I've raised a lot of chicks.  This spring, DD wants a couple ducks.  DUCKS?  We get 2, they are in my kitchen as babies eating peas like crazy.  

One ends up mothering all the chicks and chickens and she's grows into a full blown mallard, the other is names Ass Kicker and she's an Indian Runner.  Long story short. All the chicks and chickens get in the holly tree and sleep together other than the 2 ducks and the duck chicken. 

I have 1 ass kicker duck, 1 mama duck and 1 chicken duck that will only be with them and they all sleep in a pen.  My big blue tick dog had surgery and is not outside for another week during the day to ward off the foxes.  

The  Mama Duck - mallard - gets it yesterday by the foxes.  DD is destroyed.  Ass Kicker is wandering around all sad.  Top on that - this new batch of chicks we got - one ends up a rooster.  Starts his cock a doodle from 4am til 6am so I haven't really slept since he figured out he's a rooster. 

Complicate it - the rooster keeps getting outside his breed and won't leave the ducks alone.  Ya know.  So I'm out there yelling all the time "SHE'S A DUCK!! GET OFF HER".

Now that the fox came, I'm really worried today about Ass Kicker because she's an awesome duck (shut up).  She comes for peas and her feathers are so soft and we love her dearly.  But she's all alone now other than dipshit rooster jumping on her.

To leave her with the chickens or to give her to one of my best friends that has many ducks and let her be with her own instead of only the chicken that thinks she's a duck now that Mama Duck her friend is gone?

Am I being selfish to not just take her over there?

I warned you this was enter at your own risk.  My farm drama is way more than the Kardamartians could ever hope for.

Thanks for all opinions  
-c


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

PS!

We will not be eating Ass Kicker.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 22, 2013)

I thought this was about dilloduck


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol

No we're keeping him.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 22, 2013)

I wouldn't bring much on the open market anyway but I bet I could shoot that fox.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm thinking about it but I'd have to do something with his shotgunned little carcass.

Ew.

See the dilemma.

I'm half cocked.  I could do that part but then I'd start yelling for someone to do something with the fuzzy fox body.

I'm screwed six ways from Sunday on this fox and duck thing.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm thinking about it but I'd have to do something with his shotgunned little carcass.
> 
> Ew.
> 
> ...



Skin him and leave the carcass for scavengers

no shotgun---.243 in the head


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

YouTube

This is what they do in the middle of the night.  Usually only a couple weeks in spring and fall.

The stuff my dd's monster sound nightmares are made of.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking about it but I'd have to do something with his shotgunned little carcass.
> ...



Easier to do in the heat of the moment self defense.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



messes up the pelt but wtf---saving your livestock is what matters


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 22, 2013)

Send the duck off to be with fellow quacklings and chalk the whole thing up as lesson learned. 

We had the most trouble with raccoons, and the occasional stray dog. Finally gave up and let a friend have what few chickens were left. It was a hoot while it lasted, tho.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 23, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Send the duck off to be with fellow quacklings and chalk the whole thing up as lesson learned.
> 
> We had the most trouble with raccoons, and the occasional stray dog. Finally gave up and let a friend have what few chickens were left. It was a hoot while it lasted, tho.



The chickens are ok but the ducks can't get in the tree to get away.

I've decided I'm out of the duck business forever.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 23, 2013)

I just remembered a silly rhyme

fuck a duck and screw a pigeon
go to hell and forget religion

LOL


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 23, 2013)

okay i have ducks...and chickens....i keep them separate...ducks are stupid...mine are kaki campbells or some shit....ducks are weird..it would be cruel to introduce her to a new flock...the flock peaking order is set and they will just beat her ...till she finds her pecking order...a hard thing to watch....

keep her and get a couple of ducklings for her to mother...get a secure pen and coop....i should talk my chicken coop is sad...my ducks are in their duck palace and they laid a total of 3 eggs today...outta 8 ducks


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 23, 2013)

ducks are amazingly stupid...i am simply amazed they exist in the wild..


----------



## testarosa (Jul 23, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> I just remembered a silly rhyme
> 
> fuck a duck and screw a pigeon
> go to hell and forget religion
> ...



I need to tell that to the rooster that won't get off her.  lol

This is a poultry disaster.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 23, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> ducks are amazingly stupid...i am simply amazed they exist in the wild..



You know what cracks me up about that is when my DD begged and brought them home, I look them up - supposedly they are "smart" and can understand up to thirty words.

Whoever wrote that never had a duck.

You have to tell them 10 times to go to bed and herd them in there.  The only word they know is "peas" and that's because you have one in your hand.

They make chickens look like an evolved and enlightened species.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 23, 2013)

and that is why i dont have any roosters.....get rid of the rooster ....or you will only have more to deal with....i only have hens


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> So I have farm drama a lot.
> 
> I've had chickens for years, but live where we have a red fox problem, we have a hawk problem too, but a couple pellets and they figure it out.  I've raised a lot of chicks.  This spring, DD wants a couple ducks.  DUCKS?  We get 2, they are in my kitchen as babies eating peas like crazy.
> 
> ...




Have you considered raising emus?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 23, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> okay i have ducks...and chickens....i keep them separate...ducks are stupid...mine are kaki campbells or some shit....ducks are weird..it would be cruel to introduce her to a new flock...the flock peaking order is set and they will just beat her ...till she finds her pecking order...a hard thing to watch....
> 
> keep her and get a couple of ducklings for her to mother...get a secure pen and coop....i should talk my chicken coop is sad...my ducks are in their duck palace and they laid a total of 3 eggs today...outta 8 ducks



This group was all raised together, so I have a chicken that thinks she's a duck.  She did until she hit the duck kiddie pool for the first time I'M NOT A DUCK!  I'M NOT A DUCK!

Is the duck I have left going to be okay without it's duck partner at some point, or moving her to a new bunch of ducks a better idea?

I cannot believe I just typed that sentence.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 23, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > So I have farm drama a lot.
> ...



No but I've thought about getting a donkey.

That would put me smack into real farm though.  I just flirt with it now.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 23, 2013)

the ducks are the hubbys and he thinks they are great...they way they travel in a flock etc...but yes they are stupid...the only words they get are in and out...and only if i go down there..they ignore hubby...they love spinach too....when i am in the garden they will just quack at me...

i never raised them to be that tame either...so they act like i am a total monster when they see me....even when i feed them...

my chickens can be petted...they will come when i call them..they are free ranging most of the day....buddy the short...stays out with them to protect them...they hate humans for having hands....when i am picking blueberries and they have eaten all the ones they can reach they just cluck at me..and i tell them about 'hands' lol they look so pissed off....my husband made fun of me for calling them and feeding them...he was going..they are just gonna follow you..then he saw me laughing....have you ever seen a buff  run...they just waddle...the buffs are the largest ones i have..i have buff orpingtons ....barred rocks, red island reds and a golden whydot?  not how its spelled but how its said...and two easter eggs chickens that dont look alike and i think only one lays blue eggs....the rest are brown egg layers


----------



## testarosa (Jul 23, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> and that is why i dont have any roosters.....get rid of the rooster ....or you will only have more to deal with....i only have hens



He was supposed to be a she.

That happened once before and that rooster is history.  

Mean. 

He was chasing my DD and her friends around the yard and terrorizing anyone that came over.   I punted him once and he didn't seem to care - he just kept coming.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 23, 2013)

keep her with the chickens...then....till you get a couple of more...ducks are nasty...they can make mud out of cement


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > and that is why i dont have any roosters.....get rid of the rooster ....or you will only have more to deal with....i only have hens
> ...



as the person who went two hours to purchase chicks and they all turned out to be roos.....i understand...i was lucky....another farm that 'processes' chickens came over and took them...we are a non slaughter ....we will keep the hens instead of processing them..we do not force laying or anything like that..when they dont lay...i just read them duck or chicken recipes from fanny farmer....but people pay more for our eggs due to the fact we are non slaughter and try to put the animals interest on the same footing as ours...

we made the hard decision not to pull any honey this year...a money killer..but even if the rain stops,,,the blooms come and are not knocked off by the rain..the pattern this year..the bees can only make enough honey to feed themselves thru the winter...so we announced last week that we will not have honey for sale this year...a major farm loss...we had early crops for market but lost a couple of crops due to rain and could ot replant....due to rain....you cant make stuff grew in mud...its been a bad year..down on the farm


----------



## testarosa (Jul 23, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> the ducks are the hubbys and he thinks they are great...they way they travel in a flock etc...but yes they are stupid...the only words they get are in and out...and only if i go down there..they ignore hubby...they love spinach too....when i am in the garden they will just quack at me...
> 
> i never raised them to be that tame either...so they act like i am a total monster when they see me....even when i feed them...
> 
> my chickens can be petted...they will come when i call them..they are free ranging most of the day....buddy the short...stays out with them to protect them...they hate humans for having hands....when i am picking blueberries and they have eaten all the ones they can reach they just cluck at me..and i tell them about 'hands' lol they look so pissed off....my husband made fun of me for calling them and feeding them...he was going..they are just gonna follow you..then he saw me laughing....have you ever seen a buff  run...they just waddle...the buffs are the largest ones i have..i have buff orpingtons ....barred rocks, red island reds and a golden whydot?  not how its spelled but how its said...and two easter eggs chickens that dont look alike and i think only one lays blue eggs....the rest are brown egg layers



The duck I have left was on my kitchen floor the whole time she was growing up.  She's very tame... stupid, but tame.  The departed one wanted to mother the chickens but hated humans.

I'm not looking forward to getting rid of her, but I think I'm done.

Your story cracks me up.  I've had chickens for about 4 years and they are constant entertainment.   Mine don't have a coop.  They run around the yard and the pastures and then climb a ladder to get in a tree to roost.   I have ameraucanas a few buffs and foghorn leghorns (well I call them that) and a few reds.  The leghorns are the most industrious.   The buffs are the friendliest.  The ameraucanas are the ones that lay blue eggs.   Easter eggs ready made.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 23, 2013)

yea yea ..i have two...they look so different ....i went to chick days at southern states where they have horse water things full of chicks..hundreds of chicks....one is beautiful with ear tuffs...so pretty i just knew she was a roo....now they are friendly....they squat to be petted..the buffs are friendly...the damn rhode island reds....not so much...

now one thing about free range..it cuts down on ticks and fleas....


----------



## testarosa (Jul 23, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> yea yea ..i have two...they look so different ....i went to chick days at southern states where they have horse water things full of chicks..hundreds of chicks....one is beautiful with ear tuffs...so pretty i just knew she was a roo....now they are friendly....they squat to be petted..the buffs are friendly...the damn rhode island reds....not so much...
> 
> now one thing about free range..it cuts down on ticks and fleas....



Very much on the bugs!  They take care of all of that.

What kind of predators do you have where you live?


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 23, 2013)

do you have a market for your eggs?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 23, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> do you have a market for your eggs?



No - extras go to the neighbors.  We do the give and take thing.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 23, 2013)

we are lucky...not many..we have bobcats and foxes...the duck pen on one side is covered..then they have a top open pen but can get inside most of the time..unless i am drying out the coop...we have coons but so far no trouble..hell anything can kill a duck...the chickens are shut up inside at night...i am amazed nothing has gotten a hen...*knock on wood*

i have a market for the eggs...i feel in with a local diner...that prides itself on being local...i started out giving them duck eggs...a gimmick for their quiche...as far as i know they are the only diner in the area that offers duck egg quiche and free duck eggs...you can upgrade your sammie choice with a fryed duck egg...that comes to me..the chicken eggs i sell or give to friends...

the duck egg market is hard to crack..heehee i slay me...but i think once you do...it can pay..of course i am still paying for the duck palace...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 23, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > So I have farm drama a lot.
> ...



*^^^ NEGGED!!* for raising the dead.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm thinking about it but I'd have to do something with his shotgunned little carcass.
> 
> Ew.
> 
> ...



  Easy,throw it on the side of the highway. Thats what I use to do with all the hogs I shot.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 23, 2013)

lol we do too...but if you can find a niche it pays...but here is the problem...in the summer i can sell all the eggs they can lay...matter of fact...i am having to scramble to fill orders now....so do i expand the flocks?  It would mean a lot of work and i will have to work on a solid winter market...i have an angle...body builders love fresh eggs..total protein..i am gonna hit them up when i decide if i want to expand or not...


----------



## Gardener (Jul 23, 2013)

i love ducks!!!!!!!

they are sooo cute!!!

but dirty.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 23, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> ducks are amazingly stupid...i am simply amazed they exist in the wild..



  The ones in the wild are most definitely not stupid. Unless you want to count when they fly right at the blind because they fell for the decoys.
 But their vision is astounding. One glimpse of your face or hands and they're gone.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 23, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > ducks are amazingly stupid...i am simply amazed they exist in the wild..
> ...


 

that is funny cause they one eye ya to look at ya...

 but my experience with wild ducks is very limited...the pond ducks are just lazy ho's who stay around and eat bread or scratch feed


----------



## testarosa (Jul 23, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > ducks are amazingly stupid...i am simply amazed they exist in the wild..
> ...



I need to get some wild ducks because these are dumb as rocks.   

Their vision is awesome - they can spot a pea from 100 yards.

That's about where their talents end.   

They are extremely cute, they walk funnier than any animal I've ever seen.  And that there is why I have this duck problem in the first place.  lol


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



  We had a Pekin duck when I was a kid. It thought it was a dog. Every time the boxers would run to the fence and bark,the duck was right there with em. And the duck would actually try and bark. Funny as hell !!
  Had to get rid of him because he kept shitting in the pool and everywhere else.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 25, 2013)

i got 3 eggs today outta 8 ducks.....i keep reading them duck recipes but they dont seem to get it


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> i got 3 eggs today outta 8 ducks.....i keep reading them duck recipes but they dont seem to get it





That's over their "in" and "out" vocabulary limit.  If mine is laying - which she should be - she's playing hide the egg with me.

The chickens are obvious, they do their I'm so proud I laid an egg squawking thing for 15 minutes when their done.  Either that or it's the wow that hurt squawk and I've been misinterpreting them all this time.


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm thinking about it but I'd have to do something with his shotgunned little carcass.
> 
> Ew.
> 
> ...



Just dig a hole and bury it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking about it but I'd have to do something with his shotgunned little carcass.
> ...



I'm a tough girl but I have limits - that dead fox thing is one of them.


----------



## editec (Jul 25, 2013)

Great thread!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

editec said:


> Great thread!



Is that sarcasm?   lol


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



If you lived near me, I 'd be glad to come over and solve it.  Minneapolis.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Smilebong said:
> ...



I don't, but thanks for the offer.

My office is up there though - awesome people, I go up once a year.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

I had to bump the stupid thread to say...

Guess what?

I have 2, count them, 2 damn roosters.

Last night I thought there was an owl attacking the chickens in the holly tree.

Nope.  It's a late blooming rooster trying to figure out how to cockadoodle at 4 am.

Rooster soup anyone?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 30, 2013)

My sister has 2 roosters, several hens, 2 ducks (peking), and lots of little chicks and ducklings running around. The ducks act like guard dogs and let her know if anyone or anything enters the yard. They also like to chase the roosters around.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> My sister has 2 roosters, several hens, 2 ducks (peking), and lots of little chicks and ducklings running around. The ducks act like guard dogs and let her know if anyone or anything enters the yard. They also like to chase the roosters around.



The rooster that was supposed to be a she won't get off my duck.  He has species confusion and I'm going to end up with a mutant cross breed.  I dont know the story is with this new one, he just figured out what he is.

They're fun but the poultry drama gets out of hand sometimes... errr bill and beak sometimes.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 30, 2013)

Build your freaking birds a tight coop. And put them in it at night.

Problem solved.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 30, 2013)

If you make your egg layers and other poultry sleep outside, they're going to get decimated. That's the way it works.

If you're going to have them, protect them...and you protect them by providing them with a coop that you shut up at night. Otherwise, you're just raising them to feed the wildlife.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > My sister has 2 roosters, several hens, 2 ducks (peking), and lots of little chicks and ducklings running around. The ducks act like guard dogs and let her know if anyone or anything enters the yard. They also like to chase the roosters around.
> ...



Stay out of bird's bedrooms.......


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > My sister has 2 roosters, several hens, 2 ducks (peking), and lots of little chicks and ducklings running around. The ducks act like guard dogs and let her know if anyone or anything enters the yard. They also like to chase the roosters around.
> ...



One word to stop the drama...


Shotgun.



Just sayin'


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> If you make your egg layers and other poultry sleep outside, they're going to get decimated. That's the way it works.
> 
> If you're going to have them, protect them...and you protect them by providing them with a coop that you shut up at night. Otheawwrwise, you're just raising them to feed the wildlife.



They do. Its a day fox.


He's gone now my hounddog is healed up from surgery.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 30, 2013)

I would like to point out..this is not the stupidest thread ever.

That honor goes to Dark Lion, for his "dogs shouldn't be in the military they should be pleasuring me instead" thread.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/military/304347-can-dogs-consent-to-going-to-war-4.html


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 30, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> If you make your egg layers and other poultry sleep outside, they're going to get decimated. That's the way it works.
> 
> If you're going to have them, protect them...and you protect them by providing them with a coop that you shut up at night. Otherwise, you're just raising them to feed the wildlife.



Ahm gonna hafta go lay down after this but I agree w-w-w-w-with kg. jeeezus effing krist, what is the world coming to?

I'll add this - if you can't outwit the wildlife, you need to go live in town, preferably in a highrise with windows that don't open. 

You don't go running around killing the wildlife just because they're smarter than you. If you can't outsmart the fox, you're truly stupid.

Foxes, along with other wildlife, work FOR you much more than they work against you. They eat the vermin you cannot kill, no matter how hard to try. Rodents. Keep killing your natural predators and you'll be up to your ball-less shorts in them. 

I just read this out loud and got this suggestion to pass on to the fox shooter idiot: hang the dead fox on the fence along with a sign that reads, "I'm a complete asshole". 

Rat in the hat, put your shotgun away. That's not the answer. 

Animals are not stupid or dumb. They don't write sonnets but neither do you.  They're as smart as they need to be about the things they need to be smart about. 

Recently, I heard a yahoo fool say that animals that got hit on the roads were stupid. In fact, there is no learning curve for roadkill. Its not as though they get to go home and teach the kiddies not to cross the road. 

IOW, they live in their world and have no knowledge of ours.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Got that angle covered 

The saying " sly like a fox"  came from those fkers.   They wait you out but scare off for good if you're on top of them.

So funny story. I have pellets in my bb gun its a pump whatever piece of s.  There's a new hawk that is teaching her teens to fly across here and and she has no fear.  You cant kill them its against the law so I hit them in the butt with that. Anyhow, she's been hanging out and not doing anything but making them run for cover.  I'm leaving a couple days ago and she's sitting on the fence where they hang out I'm like F! I drove thru the yard around the back run in the screenroom get the bb.  "Sneak" up watch the pellet go ten feet and fall on the ground.

She doesnt move. I walk up she doesn't move I get 8 feet from her. Hit her in the chest. She looks at her chest and sits there.  I throw the gun at her miss her by a couple feet. She flies off. I beat the hell out of the gun on the fence post get back om the truck and leave. (there's swear words at the hawk randomly thrown in here).

Last two days she sits on the fence just outside of the pool enclosure where the pastures start looking at me.

Lololol

Freaking gigantic taunting hawk.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Can't shoot the hawk, huh?  OK, two words...

Air Horn.


Blast one of those suckers every time you see it. Not only will it startle the bird, it will also run off the prey animals it's looking for.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

I lived on-on the Intracoastal for several years - same thing.  Nature is part of your every day life.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 30, 2013)

pics of the poultry or it does not count!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Awesome idea!!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

syrenn said:


> pics of the poultry or it does not count!



Are we going to get personal?

LOL

Okay...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I had to bump the stupid thread to say...
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> ...



Owls ( and all raptors) don't attack near what people think they do. I know I'll get a lot of noise about this but fact is, they have hollow bones and don't weigh near what you think they do. 

Owls don't take your cats but they will kill and take a kitten. 

Raptors eat rodents. 

OTOH, the Great horned owl is known as the tiger of the sky because they're fearless. That doesn't mean they'll kill or take a cat that is armed with teeth and claws. They can, however, kill cats or mortally wound them with their talons, in an attack. I have plenty of scars from years of working with wildlife and raptors were my specialty. 

After you build that predator-proof chicken house, keep your cats inside and enjoy the owls in your trees. Doesn't get better than that.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Just like scarecrows, fake owls, fake snakes, hanging shiny things in the trees or whatever the spooky thing du Jour is, the raptors will quickly learn that the noise doesn't actually DO anything and they'll ignore it. 

Check out the Migratory Bird Treaty Act and the Lacey Act - its also against the law to harass them or shoot them with bird shot, pellets and bb's. 

They work for you. Use that to your advantage.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 30, 2013)

aaaawwwww


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

syrenn said:


> aaaawwwww



Sorry. I'm cautious about the internet... weirdos.  I'll hit and run photos or setup something to deliver them with


----------



## syrenn (Jul 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > aaaawwwww
> ...



what i saw was very cute....


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

syrenn said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I'll set us all up anonymous photo delivery.

A picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## syrenn (Jul 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Aug 3, 2013)

Bumping the stupid thread for...

How many times in my life do I have to yell "get off the duck" to the rooster?

This is like "a job worth doing is worth doing well" to my kid.

I've grown up to be the broken record I said I'd never be.


----------



## syrenn (Aug 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Bumping the stupid thread for...
> 
> How many times in my life do I have to yell "get off the duck" to the rooster?
> 
> ...




you need to get that thing neutered!


----------



## testarosa (Aug 3, 2013)

syrenn said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Bumping the stupid thread for...
> ...



I don't know how to neuter a rooster!!
Left for a few days,  thought he'd get over his infatuation.

BBQ at my house next week?


----------



## syrenn (Aug 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




 


Tell him he is going to end up in the ball thread!


----------



## testarosa (Aug 3, 2013)

Showing him recipes hasn't worked.

The ball thread is sure to slow him down.


----------



## earlycuyler (Aug 3, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking about it but I'd have to do something with his shotgunned little carcass.
> ...


A snare is better. Won't mess up the fur and they can be made easy and cheap.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Bumping the stupid thread for...
> 
> How many times in my life do I have to yell "get off the duck" to the rooster?
> 
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Aug 3, 2013)

I think I'm not getting rid of my rooster that was supposed to be a pullet.

He's kind of cool, other than the 4 am thing and the duck...

Well, I'm sure she'll figure that out at some point.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Aug 3, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



The fox is gone.

+1 for Team Fox.


----------



## dailynewsflashe (Aug 17, 2013)

ducks are ducks.... I hate ducks! especially donald duck! LOL


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 22, 2013)

as promised:


----------

